# LEO Magazine trying to link Antifa to Wildfires



## Coywolf (Sep 10, 2020)

Just came came across this gold on Facebook, trying to link the recent wildfires to a 'coordinated attack's by Antifa:

Sources: Series of wildfires on the West Coast may be "coordinated and planned" attack - police on alert - https://www.lawenforcementtoday.com/sources-series-of-wildfires-may-be-coordinated-and-planned-attack/

I couldn't quote all the text but this is a clip from the article:

"There are current concerns and allegations that many of these people who have started fires may be related to Antifa. However, these allegations have not be confirmed.

Law enforcement sources throughout Oregon and California did confirm for us that investigations are underway to see if a number of these fires are tied together."


----------



## Dmac (Sep 10, 2020)

I’m kinda surprised that they didn’t try this bs sooner.


----------



## Barf (Sep 10, 2020)

I’d laugh at this, but instead add it to the pile of garbage that is the redumblican party.


----------



## Deleted member 29173 (Sep 12, 2020)

Looks like they updated the article since then and said that the links to Antifa were unfounded.

Unfortunately though.... the rest of the internet does not know any of this nor do they care. I wonder how many memes and retweets of those memes have been made and spread.


----------

